# Coolermaster Elite 330 ATX case...any good?



## Nick259 (Dec 24, 2008)

At the moment I have a generic case with a faulty earphone port so i'm treating myself to a new one  I stumbled across this "Coolermaster Elite 330 Black Case" which is at £30. I like the look of the case but does anybody who actually owns the case have anything to say about it?


----------



## ascstinger (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a case made off that same design by a different manufacturer, and its rather flimsy. They have another case called the centurion 534, and it's of much better quality, for the same price here in the US.


----------



## Nick259 (Dec 24, 2008)

the case you recommend is £50 in the UK so it's a bit much. I've seen the Gigabyte GZ-X1 for £25. Is it any good?

EDIT: In fact it looks very cheapy, I can't even see a reset button in the pics and really I need the front audio port to be in the middle or top of the case.


----------



## Nick259 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hmm, I might just extend my budget. I've seen this Lian Li PC-A07B Aluminium Midi-Tower that I like the look of. Only downside is that the usb ports and audio jacks are down at the bottom. I've always wanted an aluminium case though


----------



## imsati (Dec 27, 2008)

Nick259 said:


> At the moment I have a generic case with a faulty earphone port so i'm treating myself to a new one  I stumbled across this "Coolermaster Elite 330 Black Case" which is at £30. I like the look of the case but does anybody who actually owns the case have anything to say about it?



I love it. Not flimsy at all, plenty of natural airflow with room for more fans, tool-less drive bays, room to work in, and looks beautiful. Had it for a while now, no complaints.


----------

